# Downloaded MS Visual C++, need help/pointers



## Error 404 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well, I've decided to get into programming. My friend recommended I get MS Visual Studio Express C++ 2008, so I have it.
Now I havn't done much programming before (mostly screwing around it Quickbasic with Win98), and I've found a good guide here: http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/beginner/cc305129.aspx

The problem is, I havn't got a clue how to compile anything. I've written the intro program ("hello world" style), and now it asks me to compile it into an .exe
How do I do this? 
It doesn't give much help on that topic, and the MS C++ studio help doesn't help either.

Should I perhaps start off with an easier language, or a different compiler?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 13, 2009)

ctrl+f5, though save the project first. It ends up in release/bin somewhere


----------



## Breit (Feb 13, 2009)

i'm not so sure about the shortcuts beeing the same in VS2008 as they are in VS2003/2005, but hitting F7 (compile) or hitting F5 (compile+run) might do the trick... 

if that doesn't work, why don't you just look around in the menu bar the ide has? there should be an option for compilation...


----------



## Error 404 (Feb 13, 2009)

I've managed to compile my little program with the command prompt, using the command "cl -GX Sample.cpp" 
This creates an .exe that I can also run from the command prompt.
The shortcuts don't work, and I've hunted for anything related to compiling and running programs EVERYWHERE and so far nothing.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 13, 2009)

Don't work? Getting an error or what?

Funny thing though, under C# it's F6 to build solution, in vb it's ctrl+shift+b, I don't even see ctrl+f5 listed, it works though. It might again be different in C++. Either way, the build and debug menus should have the options, at least you should have a debug build in your project directory. Do a search for a executable in the projects folder.


----------



## Error 404 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well, here's a screenshot of my runtime and stuff.





F5 debugs, Ctrl+F5 runs without debugging. Either way, they are greyed out. When compiled, my program works fine, but compiling through the command prompt is a pain.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 13, 2009)

They stole your build menu. Hax.

Though do you find any executables in the project directory?


----------



## Breit (Feb 13, 2009)

let me guess: you just created a single .cpp source file and NOT a C++ console application project? in that case the whole MS Visual Studio 2008 is nothing else than a comfortable text editor. just try to create an new project (or 'solution' or whatever its called by MS) and you should have your build menu... 8)


----------



## Error 404 (Feb 14, 2009)

I think I'll try out a much simpler compiler, Visual Studio C++ 2008 is a little overwhelming for me atm. I'll learn the C++ language first, then see how I can make use of MS Studio.
Anyone got any suggestions?


----------

